# Found Pigeon Vancouver Wa



## msuronen (Aug 26, 2008)

Any suggestions a fancy white pigeon has made my garage it's home.

White with tuff on head and feathers on feet. Do I encourge it to leave in the morning the garage door was open and it didn't want to leave when we shut it for the night.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Does he have any bands on his legs?
Fancy pigeons have not good homing instincts. If you let him go he most likely won't find his way home. Best to keep him safe for now. 
If he has a band that would help find the owner.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please report the band number and letters in its entirety if there is a band and please catch the bird. Here is an easy trap to make if you can't catch him by hand:

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi...I'm across the river in Portland and if you will call me I'll help you with the pigeon in your garage. I'll private message my phone number to you.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes, he definitely needs to be caught and cared for. Fancy pigeons, especially those with muffed feet, are not good flyers and are easy prey for hawks and other predators. I hope you can connect with Charis and catch him.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*The Pigeon has been secured!*

In need of a bath and hungry but at my house safe and sound.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

That's great, Charis! What a sweet and lovely pigeon.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a pretty little thing. Can't remember what that breeds called. Some kind of tumbler.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> What a pretty little thing. Can't remember what that breeds called. Some kind of tumbler.


I can't find it in my book so it may be a cross.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a gorgeous bird.
Great rescue

Reti


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It's nagging at me that I've seen pigeons like this one, but I don't know the breed, either. There are lots of different muffed tumblers from various parts of the world. This spring we adopted a beautiful cream bar muffed hen I initially thought was a West of England Tumbler except that her head and neck shape didn't look right for a Westie. So I asked the expert when he was here--one of our club members who is also a seasoned judge. He told me she's a very rare (in this country) Syrian Coop Tumbler! I was amazed. I'm afraid she won't be getting a proper mate any time soon. Apparently they cost several hundred dollars if you can find one.  But she's quite happily mated to one of my Birmingham rollers. 

Forgot to ask--is there a band? I couldn't see the right leg in the photo, but I'm assuming there isn't since you didn't mention it. 

-Cathy


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Just did some research...*

Charis, perhaps your new friend is a Russian Tumbler. They have a little crest like that and large muffs and do come in white selfs. They are pictured in the NPA's "Pigeons of North America in the 21st Century" book.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Birdmom4ever said:


> Charis, perhaps your new friend is a Russian Tumbler. They have a little crest like that and large muffs and do come in white selfs. They are pictured in the NPA's "Pigeons of North America in the 21st Century" book.


Here's a picture of a Russian tumbler. Don't think the beak is right. I STILL think it's SOME kind of tumbler though.

http://www.npausa.com/GLGN/images/GLGN Champions Reduced/edited NPA 08 pigeon pics 4438.jpg


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Cathy, There is no band.

Cathy and Renee,
The bird does look similar to a Russian Tummbler but the beak is much longer. So, you're right Renee. It's bugging me too!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes, the beak on this bird is longer and Russian tumblers are "cobbier" in appearance. Could be a crossbreed or another type of tumbler. One of those little mysteries to keep you guessing.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Birdmom4ever said:


> Yes, the beak on this bird is longer and Russian tumblers are "cobbier" in appearance. Could be a crossbreed or another type of tumbler. One of those little mysterious to keep you guessing.


I can't find it in the Pigeon Encyclopedia so the bird may be a cross. Now...what to do with him/her?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Charis, you are the best! This is one lucky bird - definitely safe and sound now.


----------

